

Tell HN: Google cannot tell me Charlie Hebdo address - rgovind

Hi All,<p>Ever since the terrorist attack in Paris office of Charlie Hebdo, I have been trying to get their office address because my SIL is curently in Paris as a tourist. I want to see how far the office is from Eiffel Tower.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;#safe=off&amp;q=charlie+hebdo+paris+address+<p>All the first 100 results are dominated by news sources. Only when I click on maps, I get two results...and no link to source. There is no way to verify correctness of the addresses Google&#x27;s shows.<p>This is an indication that google SERP is dominated by useless news media. Sigh!
======
pimlottc
On the Google results page, click "Search Tools > Any time > Custom range..."
and enter a custom date range:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Charlie+Hebdo%2C&rlz=1C5CHFA...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Charlie+Hebdo%2C&rlz=1C5CHFA_enUS579US579&es_sm=119&source=lnt&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A1%2F1%2F1990%2Ccd_max%3A1%2F1%2F2015&tbm=#tbs=cdr:1%2Ccd_min:1%2F1%2F1990%2Ccd_max:1%2F1%2F2015&q=Charlie+Hebdo+paris+address)

That leads to a contact page URL, which is currently offline, but can be
accessed through Internet Archive's Wayback Machine:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20140210004507/http://www.charli...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140210004507/http://www.charliehebdo.fr/Contact.html)

Which gives the address as:

26 rue Serpollet 75020 Paris

~~~
pimlottc
Scratch that, the New York Times has published a map diagram:

[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/01/07/world/europe/c...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/01/07/world/europe/charlie-
hedbo-shooting-maps.html)

This would appear to match the second address listed in the Yellow Pages as
found by informatimago:

10 Rue Nicolas Appert 75011 Paris

------
rgovind
Thanks Everyone. I was trying to point out that Google needs to change some of
its search algorithms to make life easier for us.

Hopefully some responds to PG's request for startups in this area.

------
informatimago
Use yellow pages: [http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/recherche/paris-75/charlie-
hebdo](http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/recherche/paris-75/charlie-hebdo)

There are 3 addresses.

